# Making soil dry faster



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

ARGH I have soil "mineralizing." I bought all the ingredients, some are still shipping, but I have mineralized topsoil on the way. The problem is, autumn is upon us already. It is about 5 degrees celcius outside every day, so I decided I should dry my MTS inside.

The problem is, I have no where to put it except a rubbermaid tub. IE, there's no where to put a tarp in my house... I put the water in about a week ago, and it is still about as wet as before, with a floating slough of twigs and little white pellets of what I think to be vermiculite. Is there a way to skip the process? Does the soil still mineralize if it doesn't get dry?

Is this step really that important? It is the only thing keeping me from setting up a brand new tank! :frusty:

PS: the soil was called "natural topsoil" but I am getting concerned that it is consisting of a lot of wood chips and bark.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

No the point is to dry it out so you can't skip that step, sorry.

That's pretty common from big box stores they sell Top Soil that has very little actual soil and allot of pine bark as that's good for garden plants.

I buy mine from a Landscaping specialty store or a orchard nursery as they always have a non-fertilized top soil handy.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

"natural topsoil" is like the worse you can get. I one time had bunch sand in there. Try something better. Miracle grow are mostly peat moss but they have too much fert.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

To help dry it, here are several ideas:
set up a fan to blow air over it, and stir it often. The more you can spread it out the better, for example, do you have any old fruit drying trays? 1/4" of soil on a tray will dry out faster than a deep mass in a tub. 

Put the tub in the warmest place in the house. 

Put the material outside, but set up a greenhouse over it out of clear plastic. Make sure the plastic does not touch the soil. Water will condense on the under side of the plastic and you want this water to drain away, into the surrounding garden soil, not back into the aquarium soil. Ventilate it, too, so the humidity can exit. You want the heat build up form the clear plastic, but you need the water to go away. 

Cover the material with water then remove all the floating things. White floating stuff is probably perlite, a real nuisance in an aquarium. Floating bits of wood and similar material is not good, either. If it is big enough to identify it is too big for the tank.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Miracle Gro has terrestrial fertilizers in it I wouldn't recommend that unless your going to be putting a large carp on top of it or your going to a huge algae bloom. I wouldn't recommend it for a beginner.

I would go to a landscaping or orchard supply store and get natural top soil without ferts and then add ferts before you put it in or mineralize it.

- Brad


----------



## Shadow45 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm also doing my MTS in the house. I have mine inf ront of a dehumidifier. Its almost done with the first dry cycle. [finally]


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

When the wife is away use the oven.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Zer0zax used Miracle-Gro Organic Choice and had no problems with it. I believe he used it because Diane Walsted recommended it.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

New tank, new lights? Put your tank lights over it. Fans, heaters. I used all in my garage, on a tarp, but it did take weeks.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't have the room to let my soil dry out either. Tom Barr suggested boiling it. I forgot about doing that before putting it in the tank. Thus I just poured some boiled water over it. One guy over seas, whom sells it, said he puts his in buckets for a month with circulation from a pump.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Tom also recommends baking it in a cheap turkey pan.

- Brad


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

bradac56 said:


> Tom also recommends baking it in a cheap turkey pan.
> 
> - Brad


I have been forewarned that it would stink up the house to boil or bake it.


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

dawntwister said:


> Tom Barr suggested boiling it. I forgot about doing that before putting it in the tank. Thus I just poured some boiled water over it.


 I'd be freaked out that I would crack my tank trying that! Think I'll stick to waiting around forever for my soil to mineralize. lol


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

dawntwister said:


> Tom Barr suggested boiling it. I forgot about doing that before putting it in the tank. Thus I just poured some boiled water over it.





treesmcdonald said:


> I'd be freaked out that I would crack my tank trying that! Think I'll stick to waiting around forever for my soil to mineralize. lol


Yeh, I am a bit impulsive. The tank didn't crack though and I think it worked. For I had a strong musty odour from the tank for a few days.


----------

